

How does biology explain the low numbers of women in CS? (2009) - chrismealy
http://www.slideshare.net/terriko/how-does-biology-explain-the-low-numbers-of-women-in-cs-hint-it-doesnt

======
BetaCygni
I had the idea that for men the standard deviation was bigger? So you have
some guys that are less good at math than the worst women and some men that
are better than the best women? Not sure where I got that idea, would be
interesting to know some more numbers.

~~~
hannibal5
Yes. I as far as I understand it. The biggest difference between men and women
is variance and not the mean. Women have less variance.

------
CmonDev
1) Confusing coding and computer science. 2) Whole argument is based on a
single slide about some 1995 stats research.

Both genders shouldn't touch the topic even with a 10 feet pole.

------
hannibal5
Women who apply for engineering studies have significantly worse spatial skill
than males.

They made experiment where women did some spatial skill exercises few times at
the beginning of their studies (total time measured in hours, not in days).
Difference between males and females disappeared.

